# Freeland Mi - 7'/30"/12' Metal Pless for Bobcat-Saginaw MI



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Selling due to downsizing
Kubota orange but matches our Bobcat great.
Great condition.
Has connector for newer bobcat to use joystick.
Edges will need replacing at some point.
$7,000 obo
Josh 989.239.9244


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you know what that weighs?


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Western1 said:


> Do you know what that weighs?


1740#


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Bump


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Sold


----------

